# 2012 Roubaix Expert ride report with pics



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

The LBS finally finished this build for me last Friday. I didn't get around to riding it till Sunday because I was sick. However, it was well worth the wait...I rode 30 miles on Sunday and another 25 miles Tuesday on my "normal route". All I can say is WOW!! I came from a 2011 Roubaix Elite with SRAM Apex and this bike is night and day different. The bike accelerates better, handles better, and most importantly has a much smoother ride. 

I had the shop switch out the Ultegra for all SRAM Red (I probably have the only expert with all Red) and I am glad I did. I have never ridden SRAM before but the shifting compared to the Elite is buttery smooth. Out of the saddle shifts were made effortlessly and with all the confidence in the world. I opted for the 53/39 crank (I had 53/34) and it is taking some getting used to. That being said I still erased 5 minutes from my normal route and 1.2 mph.

I couldn't be happier!!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Hard to tell from pictures. Is the black on the frame gloss or matte?


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> Hard to tell from pictures. Is the black on the frame gloss or matte?


The black is in fact a matte black and the white is a gloss finish. The combo goes well together.


----------



## The English Hacker (May 30, 2011)

jason07 said:


> the shifting compared to the Elite is buttery smooth


I'm surprised you're noticing such a difference. Was thinking of upgrading my Apex to Red but most of the other comments I've read say that they are fairly similar, assuming your Apex was adjusted correctly.


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

The English Hacker said:


> I'm surprised you're noticing such a difference. Was thinking of upgrading my Apex to Red but most of the other comments I've read say that they are fairly similar, assuming your Apex was adjusted correctly.


I noticed a huge difference. I just had the Apex adjusted at the shop 4 months ago so it still should be shifting great. Don't get me wrong I was happy with the Apex but I just "wanted' the Red now it would be tough to go back. However, the SL3 frame is the real deal sealer for me!


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

The English Hacker said:


> I'm surprised you're noticing such a difference. Was thinking of upgrading my Apex to Red but most of the other comments I've read say that they are fairly similar, assuming your Apex was adjusted correctly.


Placebos are great!


----------



## stinhambo (Aug 9, 2011)

jason07 said:


> I came from a 2011 Roubaix Elite with SRAM Apex...
> 
> I have never ridden SRAM before


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Who get's a complete new bike a year later? Must be nice. BTW, did you have the stock wheels on the Apex?


----------



## The English Hacker (May 30, 2011)

jason07 said:


> However, the SL3 frame is the real deal sealer for me!


How so? The geometry looks to be almost exactly the same and there's no weight difference.


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

stinhambo said:


>


Sorry I meant SRAM Red


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

The English Hacker said:


> How so? The geometry looks to be almost exactly the same and there's no weight difference.


The SL3 is a different frame than the SL2. Geometry wise perhaps not so much, but in all other materials and workmanship it is.

The geometry wasn't the thing I noticed, it was the stiffness and how well the bike accelerated.


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

mtrider05 said:


> Placebos are great!


Absolutely they are. I am sure that you are speaking from experience this week because clearly you are on the last week of birth control pills that are in your prescription.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

jason07 said:


> The black is in fact a matte black and the white is a gloss finish. The combo goes well together.


Interesting, because in the photos on the specialized website the black is clearly a gloss finish.


----------



## The English Hacker (May 30, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> Interesting, because in the photos on the specialized website the black is clearly a gloss finish.


I'm not sure what's up with Specialized but there's definitely issues with their paint. My 2011 Roubaix Elite is white and gloss carbon. The store I bought it from (and based my colour choice on) has the exact same bike with white and matte carbon paint.


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

The English Hacker said:


> I'm not sure what's up with Specialized but there's definitely issues with their paint. My 2011 Roubaix Elite is white and gloss carbon. The store I bought it from (and based my colour choice on) has the exact same bike with white and matte carbon paint.


Mine is a 2012 maybe that's why you're seeing a difference. I had the 2011 Elite but it was the carbon color version.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

jason07 said:


> Mine is a 2012 maybe that's why you're seeing a difference. I had the 2011 Elite but it was the carbon color version.


But the 2012 photo on the website is clearly glossy black and glossy white.


----------



## The English Hacker (May 30, 2011)

jason07 said:


> Mine is a 2012 maybe that's why you're seeing a difference. I had the 2011 Elite but it was the carbon color version.


I'm only referring to my 2011 Elite and another 2011 Elite. My point is that Specialized doesn't seem to be very consistent.


----------

